# Title IX compliance: Keep existing sports, add more for women, cut football spending



## outside! (Jul 16, 2020)

Not really news to anyone that pays attention, but it is a good analysis.

Article here:








						Title IX compliance: Keep existing sports, add more for women, cut football spending
					

For Title IX advocates, the best defense is a strong offense.




					www.socceramerica.com
				




Referenced website:




__





						Title IX in 2021 – Title IX in College Sports
					






					titleixschools.com
				




Spreadsheet:








						Champion Women's 2018-2019 Title IX Schools Data
					

Sheet1  Overall Grade,Scholarship Gap,Grade - Equal Scholarship,Participation Gap   (based on duplicated count),Participation Gap (based on unduplicated count),Grade - Equal Opportunity,Gap in Recruiting Dollars,Grade - Equal Benefits,Student-athlete   as percent of   total student body   (based ...




					docs.google.com
				




Almost all schools are failing at Title IX compliance. DD's school passes, but only or mostly because they discontinued football long ago.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Jul 19, 2020)

outside! said:


> Not really news to anyone that pays attention, but it is a good analysis.
> 
> Article here:
> 
> ...


A sign of the times...this would have been a hot topic on here 6 months ago.


----------



## outside! (Jul 20, 2020)

With colleges cutting non-football sports due to the impact of Covid-19, I would think this would be timely.


----------

